# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  2012s New Reptile & Amphibian Species: Which is Your Favorite?

## findiviglio

Hi All,
  An amazing array of newly-discovered reptiles and amphibians grabbed our attention this past year.  The unexpected discoveries of an undescribed Leopard Frog in New York City and a Rainbow Skink in an Australian backyard reminded us that wonderful surprises surround us, if only we take the time to look and learn.  Frogs that dye human skin yellow, snakes that specialize in eating only eggs or snails, iridescent skinks sporting tails twice their body lengththe list is simply astounding.  Today Ill highlight a few that have especially captivated me; please post your own favorites (whether covered here or not) below.
*Australian Rainbow Skinks*  2012 was designated as the Year of the Lizard by several conservation organizations, so Ill lead off with 3 new skinks that turned up in Queensland, Australia.  The brilliant colors of breeding males lend these tropical lizards their common names.  Read article here http://bitly.com/VIaSBK 
  Comments and questions appreciated.  As I do not place notices here each time I post a new article on That Reptile Blog, you may wish to check in periodically or subscribe; you can do so here http://bitly.com/JJNk9h.  Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj.

  Thanks, Frank
  My Bio, with photos of animals Ive been lucky enough to work with http://bitly.com/LC8Lbp
  Face Book http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

----------

